# Abdominal aortic aneurysm endoleak repair



## Amanda_Kentch (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone know what cpt code to use for an "Abdominal aortic aneurysm endoleak repair"?

Amanda


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 18, 2009)

I would need to see the Op Report before I could determine a code.

Julie, CPC


----------

